# Fragen zu meiner CPU, OC und Wasserkühlung



## denji7 (7. September 2015)

*Fragen zu meiner CPU, OC und Wasserkühlung*

Guten Tag,
um direkt Einsicht zu gewähren hier mein System:
CPU: i7-4790k
CPU Kühler: ENERMAX LIQMAX II 240
GPU: GIGABYTE Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 G1 GAMING
Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VII RANGER
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB
PSU: Corsair CX750M 
Case: Corsair Carbide 500R

Ich bin unerfahren im Thema übertakten und Wasserkühlung und bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer einer Wasserkühlung von Enermax. Zuvor hatte ich einen Luftkühler von Alpenföhn, den Brocken Eco. Unzufrieden war ich mit diesem ganz und gar nicht, aber ich wollte schon immer eine Wasserkühlung besitzen und mit dieser eventuell übertakten.
Seitdem ich meinen PC zusammengestellt habe (Juni 2015) lief dieser einwandfrei. Auch habe ich seit dem Erstbetrieb meine CPU (einen i7-4790k) auf 4.4Ghz übertaktet.
Dies geschah eher unbewusst, denn dieses Mainboard macht so ziemlich alles von allein (sofern man es denn will). 
Nun zu meinem "Problem" (ist dies eins?).  Zuvor lief meine CPU auf 4.4Ghz mit ca. 40°C im Idle und auf 80°C unter volllast. Getestet habe ich dies mit HWMonitor und IntelBurnTest.
Mit dieser Wasserkühlung läuft die CPU mit selbem Takt bei 35°C im Idle und 70°C unter volllast. 
Bevor ich diese Wasserkühlung gekauft habe, las ich überall von Temperaturen von höchstens 50°C und auch 30°C im Idle etc.
Als ich die CPU auf 4.8Ghz übertaktet habe, schoss die Temperatur auf 86°C unter volllast und blieb bei 40°C im Idle.
Das diese Temperaturen überhaupt kein Problem sind, ist mir vollkommen bewusst und auch gar nicht der Grund weshalb ich dieses Thema erstellt habe. Vielmehr bin ich unsicher ob ich auch alles richtig gemacht habe.

Meine Fragen wären:
Habe ich den Luftdurchfluss richtig eingestellt?
Lufteingang: Vorne zwei 120mm Lüfter, an der Seite einen 200mm Lüfter am Boden das Netzteil mit ebenso einen 120mm Lüfter.
Luftausgang: Hinten einen 120mm Lüfter und am "Dach" des Gehäuses der Radiator mit zwei 120mm Lüfter die, die Luft durch den Radiator blasen. (Laut Bedienungsanleitung sollte dies so vorgenommen werden.)

Ist die Wasserkühlung richtig verbunden?
Verbunden habe ich die Pumpe der Wasserkühlung mit dem CPU_FAN Header über einen 3-Pin und die Lüfter mit dem CPU_OPT Header. Die beiden Lüfter welche 3-Pins hatten, habe ich per Kabel zu einem 4-Pin verbunden. (Ebenso tat ich dies laut Bedienungsanleitung)

Ist es ratsam die CPU zu "köpfen" und die Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Heatspreader zu erneuern?

Wäre um jede hilfreiche Antwort erfreut und danke fürs lesen.
MfG


----------



## Enermax-Support (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fragen zu meiner CPU, OC und Wasserkühlung*

Hallo denji7,

wenn es um unsere Wasserkühlung geht, kann ich dir noch folgende Hinweise geben: Überprüfe doch bitte mal die Drehzahl der Pumpe. Wenn du sie über das Mainboard anschließt, kann es sein, dass sie nicht volle 12V bekommt und entsprechend auch nicht auf voller Drehzahl läuft (2700 1/min. bei 12V). Das beeinflusst wiederum die Gesamtkühlleistung. Darüber hinaus kannst du auch noch ein wenig mit der APS-Funktion unserer Lüfter spielen. An der Lüfternabe befindet sich ein kleiner Schalter, über den du die Lüfterdrehzahl "deckeln" kannst (auf 1200, 1600 oder 2000 1/min.).  Das wäre somit die zweite Stellschraube, an der du noch drehen kannst.

Weitere Tipps überlasse ich den Experten des Forums

Viele Grüße!

Benjamin


----------

